# More info about LEDs



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Well guys, my moonlight LEDs from Odyssea light fixture are gone.
I need a good and not so expensive solution.

What do you recommend?

I was looking at these http://www.bigalspets.ca/media/cata...df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/7/3/73755.jpg, but I don't know how powerful they are.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Moonlights....*

They are generally inexpensive and you don't need anything fancy. Those look just fine. If the other lights on your unit work....those lights will be fine - especially for a small(er) display. Actually....you may find them too bright if they are centered/clustered together. I think Big Al's should have several options on display.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Everything else in my unit works. Only the bloody LEDs keep on burning up. They are placet between the tubes and probably not enough cooling. 

453nm is powerful enough? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

nm, 453nm is the wavelength of the blue light spectrum. It should be fine...especially for a moonlight.


----------

